# This is driving me crazy....



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Last weekend, my husband I got into a pretty heated argument over our sex life. I sent him a suggestive text message, and he completely blew me off. I was embarrassed, and felt rejected. So I decided to speak up, and let him know how much this bothered me. 

Well, one thing lead to another, and before I knew it, it was a full out fight. He kept calling me "fake" because I act one way during the day, but expect something different at night. 
I'm sorry, but what is wrong with having a good professional character? I don't see how that makes me fake. I am an active member of our church, I have an executive position with a large company, and I am a mother of 3. I like to think of myself as the woman that wears pearls during the day, but likes the ropes pulled out at night. 

I dont like to be too aggressive, but I give him every single damn signal that I want it. Monday, after I got the boys to bed, I put on a very cute/sexy/****ty nighty. I was literally standing right in front of him *trying* to have a conversation. He didn't look up from his phone once. He didn't notice what I was wearing. So I took it off, put some sweat pants on, climbed into bed and opened my book. About 10 minutes later, he saw the nighty on the dresser and said "Damn Rhea, when do I get to see you in this". OMG!!!

A couple nights ago, he actually made an effort though. This should make me happy...but it was weird and awkward. He gave me oral, and I couldn't help but feel self conscious the whole time. "He doesn't want to do this, he is only doing it because I got mad". So, of course, I didn't get off. 

I don't know where the happy medium is. At this point, I feel like its only duty/pity sex (even though he didn't have sex with me). I ended up lubing up the "girls" and getting him off that way...because he just wont have sex with me. 
Has it gotten to the point where he is damned if he does, and damned if he doesn't? I cant seem to get passed the anger of this sexless marriage. Help. :scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

For the record, a lady in the streets and a freak in the sheets is most guy's dream! Me included.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks! I only wish my husband felt the same.


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

I have gotten the same reaction from my H. I'm very much a lady on the street and when im freaky I think it scares him, he's really scared or annoyed by how much sex I talk/want.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I only wish I had a wife like you. Wearing a sexy nighty........nice. Sexting......nice. You want it and are giving him all types of strong hints......nice.

Finding a good woman like you with a healthy HD is a rare find indeed. He is an idiot not to see this and take advantage of it while it lasts......

There is nothing wrong with you. I would say you'd be my ideal woman, church God fearing, working professional and a sex kitten after work......what else could a guy ask for?:scratchhead:


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

Agree that your husband is the one with the problem. You are doing everything right.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Anon1111 said:


> Agree that your husband is the one with the problem. You are doing everything right.


:iagree:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe he needs to have his testosterone level checked.


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

Next time, slap the phone out of his hand. Alternatively, yank his pants off. If he objects, remind him of the story you just told us.


----------

